
Software estimates and fractality - zwischenzug
https://codeburst.io/software-estimation-in-the-fractal-dimension-914569e2ccb9
======
zwischenzug
I was going to write a post on this, and then saw someone else had already
done it better than I could manage!

It was inspired by this book, which was really eye-opening:
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scale-Universal-Organisms-Cities-
Co...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Scale-Universal-Organisms-Cities-
Companies/dp/1780225598)

